# Repti Fogger for humidity!



## HorseCaak (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey fellow Tegu lovers. I have to tell you about the Repti Fogger. I just got it last night in the mail, along with the Hygro Therm. I set them up today and so far, it seems my female tegu, DoubleDip is loving the increased humidity! I can't really tell her emotions but usually she burrows in the morning after basking just a couple hours. Today she has been out since I set it up and she is crawling around and seems to be enjoying her home more. It was always hard for me to keep up on misting everyday and still getting high enough humidity, now it is staying at 79-82. 

If anyone is having trouble with humidity, I RECOMMEND THIS PRODUCT. I tried the Habba Mist just prior and am going to return it today. It is crap for humidity. Just makes the substrate too wet because the pressure of the pump is WEAk and won't actually mist. It is more of a squirting action. If anyone has questions, feel free to keep this thread going and I'll answer as soon as I can. I can also tell you where to get it for the cheapest price.

Benefits:
Keeps high humidity.
Doesn't make substrate wet or tacky
Has auto-off if water runs out
Compatible with 2L soda bottles too have larger reservoir to last longer.
Time Saving!!!
Healthy Tegu!
Happy Tegu!
So far, these are the benefits I can think of and can vouch for so far.
Of course I haven't had it very long so haven't had any problems with the product yet.

Here are some pics of my little Varnyard youngen, DoubleDip (Hatched June 21st, 2009) She is about 13" long. She has been sleeping so much so she hasn't been growing incredibly fast. She may be awake more often now and willing to eat now that she is enjoying the fogger...





































-BLAIR


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, but im nervous because i would think it would cause a respitory infection. Any one have opinions on using this product?


----------



## HorseCaak (Sep 26, 2009)

Kingjaffejo said:


> Sounds like a great idea, but im nervous because i would think it would cause a respitory infection. Any one have opinions on using this product?



why do you suspect it would cause RI on a tegu?
I'm curious if anyone has anything to say about this...


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if they will or won't get RI? I just think imo that too much constant high humidity could cause some type of problem. I would still use it, but sparringly, like when he/she is in shed. Sounds like a good investment though. Just gotta make sure its ok for my gu.


----------



## HorseCaak (Sep 26, 2009)

Kingjaffejo said:


> I'm not sure if they will or won't get RI? I just think imo that too much constant high humidity could cause some type of problem. I would still use it, but sparringly, like when he/she is in shed. Sounds like a good investment though. Just gotta make sure its ok for my gu.



It's on an intermittent timer. It turns off once reaches 80%RHumidity then turns back on after a few minutes. It off during night. It would still be nice to know if any risk of RI though. Hopefully someone with some knowledge on this will find this posting and give any advice. You got me worried now bout my Gu...
:chin


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Sep 26, 2009)

Im surprised no one has chimed in yet, but that sounds good that its on a timer. Can you post a video on how it looks in your enclosure? Don't want to startle you about your gu, you seem to have it under control so i wouldn't worry.


----------



## cornking4 (May 15, 2010)

I'm bringing this thread back to life! Bobby says 70% humidity is ideal, so I wouldn't be worried. A few questions about the fogger:

1. How long does a 2-liter last?
2. Where did you get the hygrotherm and fogger and what was the cost?
3. Is it loud when it turns on?
4. Is the hygrotherm required to run it intermittently or does it have a timer built in?
5. It's been a few months since you talked about URI... have you seen any signs of it with using the fogger?


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (May 15, 2010)

cornking4 said:


> I'm bringing this thread back to life! Bobby says 70% humidity is ideal, so I wouldn't be worried. A few questions about the fogger:
> 
> 1. How long does a 2-liter last?
> 2. Where did you get the hygrotherm and fogger and what was the cost?
> ...



Pretty much what I was wanting to know as well.


----------

